# Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust bullet or naval jelly



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

Hi, I have a 1980 VW Scirocco, and it has some random surface rust and a little MINOR bubbling in some areas, but there is an area on the roof that needs more immediate attention. The car lived in Southern CA for most of its life, before spending a harsh winter in TN, and then living here near the ocean in SC. I noticed these little spots when I bought the car, but didn't think much of them. They gradually grew a little, so finally today I thought I should check them out and sanded away the paint so I could see what was going on. I'm laid off right now so I try to balance my job hunting hours with about an hour on my car each day to keep me sharp. I have a "well sheltered car port" to work in enclosed by lattice and garage doors, but no actual sealed garage. 
How do I tackle this, I have a couple of before and after shots. This is on the driver's side and that panel you see to the left is the OEM pop-out sunroof, which I'm honestly not that fond of...... Anyway, here are the pics, any advice would be appreciated. The holes are probably about 1/8 deep at their lowest point. 
I have said this before, I've always wanted a ragtop, so if someone with sound advice says to cut it out and graft another panel in, I'll probably just cut out the whole roof!
BEFORE SANDING








AFTER SANDING


----------



## 90jettagliT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (webthread)*

you can get the rest of the rust out by diggint it with a old screwdriver or sand blaster if you have access then all you have to do is rough it up a little more with like 40 grit sand paper and use polyester body filler to fil the holes they dont look to bad


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (90jettagliT)*

should I not be worried about cancer? how do I know I've fixed it enough that it won't come back?


----------



## scirocco16v (May 17, 2000)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (webthread)*

Is there any more damage? Have you pulled the headliner?
I would look there to probably find more rust. My best advice short of replacing sheetmetal is sanding it down to the best of your ability and then following up with a couple good coats of POR-15. (Paint Over Rust). This is a fantastic product that does as advertised. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 90jettagliT (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (scirocco16v)*

another good product is eastwood rust inhibitor it kills and seals the rust so it doesnt come back


----------



## webthread (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (90jettagliT)*

so is naval jelly considered old school?


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Need advice on how to tackle some rust issues - not as simple as rust b ... (webthread)*

Rust is hard to get rid of and the best way to get rid of rust is to have fresh metal where possible. Hoods, hatches, doors, etc. can be removed and replaced with panels in better condition (I would recommend going that route even if it is only your own labor that would repair an old panel).
For areas where a panel doesn't exist, it depends on what you want out of the car. If you are just trying to make it last a while longer, the body filler route will work but chances are that when you clean the hole, you haven't got all the rust out...it spreads along the backside and into the metal too. If you are trying to restore it to decent condition, I would cut and weld in new metal - maybe find a donor Scirocco if you can that has better metal and cut from there.
Not sure if you are serious about the ragtop look - the roof forms part of the structure so I won't be the one to tell you to cut it out...hehe


----------

